# Chris Cox-what do you think?



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

He is a very good trainer. He rode English first as a pony clubber and has sound methodology. He is also very confident. I have tried some of his ideas and they worked.


----------



## millieyy (Mar 12, 2014)

oops i've got the wrong youtube address, and okay thank you


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He's not someone British people would hear about unless they were into Western riding - what attracted you to him Millieyy?
He is a well proven horseman - 3X world champion in the Road to the Horse colt starting so must be doing something right


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Horses like him. You can see it plain as day. horses like and respect him. Good enough for me, because we all knw horses don't lie.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I really like Chris Cox. I'm not big on many of the big name horsemen, but I have respect for him and his methods. He isn't flashy, just good ol' horse sense. I recently read his book, I believe it's called Ride the Journey, and I like what he had to say.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I had the pleasure of watching one of his clinics at the Midwest Horse Fair this past weekend. I really enjoyed it and learned a lot from him. Personally, I really like what he does.


----------



## millieyy (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for everyones opinions, jaydee I heard about him on TV so I looked him up on youtube-I liked how he treated the horses and because I was new to hearing about him I wanted to know if other people liked him too


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I see - when I lived in the UK I didn't know any of these people existed so its been quite a learning curve for me. 
What is good is that you get to see them 'for real' when they tour the country doing clinics and appearing at things like the Equine Affaire and that gives you a real idea of what they're like around the horses because nothing can be staged or edited out if it goes wrong


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

I saw him at a clinic recently and was impressed with his assessment of the colt he was starting, the methods he used to start the colt, and the lack of ego he had to "prove" he knows his stuff. 

The colt was gelded 4 weeks prior to the clinic and had a habit of rearing up and charging forward to get away from pressure from the halter. Chris only had an hour to work with him and based on what the horse was presenting, wasn't the least bit concerned about getting a saddle on him for a good show. He was concerned with preparing the horse in a manner that fit what that horse needed, not Chris' or the audiences' agenda. It was nice to see a clinician whose only goal was to make that horse into a good citizen. 

He did get the saddle on the horse, but never cinched it up. It was refreshing to see someone put the needs of the horse first.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 28, 2010)

I always have liked CC training and have learned a bit watching him, BUT, I do think he goes to the spurs a bit too much IMO, I'd be interested to see if others have caught that while watching him. That's the only reason I haven't pursued going to one of his advanced clinics. I wear spurs but the amount I need to use them just gets less and less all the time. Maybe it's just where he could be riding a lot of younger horses????? 

Shadow


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Shadow said:


> I always have liked CC training and have learned a bit watching him, BUT, I do think he goes to the spurs a bit too much IMO, I'd be interested to see if others have caught that while watching him. That's the only reason I haven't pursued going to one of his advanced clinics. I wear spurs but the amount I need to use them just gets less and less all the time. Maybe it's just where he could be riding a lot of younger horses?????
> 
> Shadow


Chris describes the use of his spurs as "lifting" the horse's ribcage to help them move that up & travel properly. He doesn't sit there & bang on the sides constantly - at least from what I saw this weekend. Which yes, if you're riding a more advanced horse that understands spur cues you require the use of them less. My mare seems to just _know _I'm wearing my spurs so I have to barely touch her as opposed to when I'm not wearing them (and it looks like rookie kick fest sometimes). When I saw him paired with a more advanced horse this weekend he didn't seem to rely on his spurs a ton unless explaining WHY he was using them at that moment or WHY the girls should use their spurs. He also doesn't push them on you which I like.

I have to say after watching him this weekend at Midwest Horse Fair I _love _the man. Even as a Dressage rider I could really relate to everything he was saying. The things he chose to do, the reasons why, & his explanations just made _sense._ I also liked that he doesn't have to stroke his own ego, there were numerous times this weekend that he admitted he did things wrong in the beginning or there's things he's learned to do better & he's still continuing to learn.

Sahara - you wouldn't happen to be talking about the colt at Midwest this weekend would you? Just sounded like that. I was _super _impressed with Chris Cox after that clinic. There was no rush to hop on that horse. He was all for moving at the pace the horse was comfortable with & could read that really pushing him was just going to be the wrong thing.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I went to a weekend clinic a couple of years ago and was totally impressed. I'd love to take my horse and be able to go take a clinic at his ranch some day. He's the ONLY one of the travelling clinicians I'd spend that kind of $$$ on.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I like Chris a lot. I've been "following" him on RFDTV from not long after he first came to the US. He has come a LONG way in presenting his style of training/horsemanship, so much better at speaking before the crowds. I've seen him a few times at expos ... my favorite demo of his is his bucking horse demo. I actually got to ride with him at Equine Affaire in CA once. I enjoyed it alot, but he didn't tell me anything that other trainers hadn't told me, LOL. Still, it reinforced where my problems were. I bought his book and had him sign it after that; he was very nice. 

He and Richard Winters (who is a genuine guy and good horseman who I also have ridden with) are two guru trainers I have paid to ride with and would do so again if I had the opportunity.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

SketchyHorse said:


> Sahara - you wouldn't happen to be talking about the colt at Midwest this weekend would you? Just sounded like that. I was _super _impressed with Chris Cox after that clinic. There was no rush to hop on that horse. He was all for moving at the pace the horse was comfortable with & could read that really pushing him was just going to be the wrong thing.


Yep! I was there. I really wanted to watch the Rider Confidence seminar he was doing in the Coliseum, but my family had had enough. Next year hubby and the kids are getting left at home!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I like him a lot.


----------



## Rideabighorse (Jan 12, 2014)

I have only seen him once and watched him on TV a few times, but I really liked what I saw.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I like Chris!


----------



## Pagancat (Feb 11, 2013)

*Hmmmm....*

Interesting thread - thanks for asking the question

This is the first time I've ever seen such consistently high opinions without a lot of reserve for any of the big names. 

I'm sick to death of being marketed to by Parelli, I'll tell you that much - buy, buy, buy, buy. Unsubscribe ....!:twisted:


----------

